# External Casing for SATA HDD



## debaisaindian (Jan 17, 2008)

guys,
i want a 500GB external HDD, which will not pinch my pocket.so thought i would go for a 500GB sata HDD and will case it.

my question is-

is there any external casing available for sata HDD?
thn wat is d price?

also guys suggest me a gud SATA hdd.....


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 17, 2008)

You could go in for 
*Seagate 7200.11 500GB HDD                                  32MB Buffer - ST3500320AS*
Seagate 7200.11 500GB HDD 16MB Buffer - ST3500620AS

or a Western Digital 16MB Buffer ones - WD5000AAKS

The HDD could be between Rs. 5300-5500.

You will get a case for about 
HDD Casing SATA            -> ~ Rs. 900
HDD Casing SATA (Enter) ->  ~ Rs. 1500

If you want a very good case for SATA HDD, you could go for this:
VANTEC NST-360SU-BL Aluminum 3.5" eSATA& USB 2.0 External Enclosure

I recently got it from my friend for my 500GB SATA HDD. It works perfectly fine & transfer speeds are very good.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

sata external usb enclosure here costs Rs 2000+


----------



## debaisaindian (Jan 18, 2008)

thank u shadow2get......but....only hitachi hdd is available here.....how is hitachi?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 18, 2008)

USB 2.0 SATA-II 3.5" Ext Casing is Rs. 750/- at Kolkata  and installation is also quite simple...

*www.chotocheeta.com/2007/10/21/con...sktop-35-hard-disk-to-external-usb-hard-disk/


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 18, 2008)

debaisaindian said:


> thank u shadow2get......but....only hitachi hdd is available here.....how is hitachi?



Almost all 500GB HDD have the same price except for a few hundred rupees here & there. It will be anywhere between Rs. 5000 - 5500. It can't go more than that.

For more info, check this page:
*www.theitwares.com/hdd/hdd.htm

Prices in that website is of Mumbai.


----------



## debaisaindian (Jan 18, 2008)

i was not asking abt d price....but d stuff.....anyway.....bought a Maxtor 500Gb external hdd from ebay at 5900/-......


----------

